# New food truck (and first thread here of the New Year?)



## Chiles (Jan 14, 2014)

It's been a while but I'm back.  Big "C's" has transformed into "Wolf's  Revenge BBQ" and has a LLC and catering license to boot!  My food truck  gets inspected next week.  It's a 28' Custom Concessions trailer with an  8' porch for the smoker, steam tables and commercial fridge too!  

I get my food truck permit here in a few weeks.  I have a custom smoker  (works like a rotisserie Ole Hickory Ultra Que) that can accommodate 16  butts at a time or 32 racks of ribs or 8 briskets.  

I built the rig for competitions but made sure it was also set up for  vending.  Where do I start?  How many sandwiches can I plan on serving?   What would you do with a new rig like this?

Here is a picture of the smoker that is now mounted on back.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 14, 2014)

Your SERIOUS about this project .. Looks very cool, good luck with it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 15, 2014)

Very Cool! Best of luck!


----------



## boozer (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, that is an awesome rig! I'm a little jealous.  I'm going into the food truck business myself,  opening in march.  For me, with a $30,000 investment,  I figured I need to serve 50+sandwiches a day to stay profitable. I am planning to vend at the larger factories and offices in town for lunches weekday lunch, then some empty lots along busier streets for dinner. On weekends it will be either events or nights in the bar districts.
 I don't know if any of that is helpful,  I'm just excited and like talking about it. A couple of good books that I found helpful info from: The Food Truck Handbook,  by David Weber,  and The BBQ Concession Trailer( as a home based business opportunity), by Media How To co. Sorry I didn't put links.


----------



## Bosko (Jan 16, 2014)

That is one hell of a nice rig........much success in the future!!


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 16, 2014)

That is a very sweet setup. Good luck on your inspections and your new business!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 16, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## MI Smoke (Jan 20, 2014)

Very nice set up!


----------



## boozer (Jan 23, 2014)

Just got my new rig. It will be a little work to convert it from a burger truck to a BBQ truck.  But the fun kind of work!


----------



## boozer (Jan 23, 2014)

Glad Wolf's isn't in my town.  I don't need that kind of competition!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks like a fun project, keep us in the loop.


----------



## drousseau11 (May 9, 2014)

Very nice set-up! I'm interested in doing the same thing when I retire (3 yrs.) Best of luck with your endeavors...


----------

